# Anyone ever deep fried a ham?



## Handgunner (Dec 26, 2009)

I've seen mention here and there about deep frying a ham just like you do a turkey.  What I haven't seen is detailed instructions on temps, times, what type and size ham is best, etc...

Any of y'all wanna help a boy out?  We are going to try some New Years Eve.. along with some chickens, wings, fish... We are blowing it out! 

Thanks for any tips and suggestions!


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 27, 2009)

can't help on cooking it but always ready to help judge the "results"


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm with Eddy M on this. Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## GlockSpeed31 (Dec 27, 2009)

Haven't tried these, but a quick Google search on deep fry ham resulted in these. I posted links to 4 of them, you can do the additional research if you need more.

http://www.crawfishcoofcentralflainc.com/Ricks_Deep_Fried_Ham_Recipe.html

http://www.recipezaar.com/Deep-Fried-Ham-48704

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/deep-fried-ham-recipe/index.html

http://www.recipezaar.com/Deep-Fried-Spiral-Sliced-Ham-149448


----------



## stixxbaseball (Dec 27, 2009)

I have deep fried thick slices of ham and they are delicious. Just cut them about a half inch thick and drop them in the grease (350) for a couple of minutes and enjoy.


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Dec 27, 2009)

_My wife got this off the Paula Deen website.  We will be doing this one for New Year's Day_

Ingredients:
Brine:
1 gallon water 
1 gallon apple cider 
1 cup dark brown sugar 
1 cup kosher salt 
2 cinnamon sticks 
4 cloves 
10 pound uncooked ham 
Peanut oil, for frying, about 5 gallons 

Glaze:
3 cups pineapple juice 
1 (8-ounce) can crushed pineapple with juice 
1/2 cup Dijon mustard 
1 cup dark brown sugar 
1/2 cup honey 

Directions
In a large plastic tub, place all of the brine ingredients and stir until dissolved. Place the ham in the brine and refrigerate overnight. The following day, take the ham out of the brine and dry well. 

Fill your turkey fryer with the peanut oil. Heat the oil to 375 degrees F. *Cook’s Note: For a larger ham, use less oil as the larger the ham, the more liquid displacement there will be. 

Place the ham carefully inside the fryer. There is a lot of moisture in the ham, the oil will bubble up intensely, so be careful and lower it very slowly. Cook for 7 1/2 minutes per pound. The ham will be cooked when it is 160 degrees F. inside. Check it with an instant-read thermometer to make sure it is cooked. 

Remove the ham carefully letting it cool off and drain of excess oil for about 10 to 15 minutes. 

Glaze:
Combine all the ingredients in a medium saucepan on low heat and let reduce until a syrupy consistency. 

Let the glaze cool slightly and then pour it over the deep fried ham. Serve any extra glaze on the side at the table. 

Servings: 8 to 10 servings
Prep Time: 
Cook Time: 1 hr 25 min
Difficulty: Moderate

Show: Paula's Best Dishes


----------



## stev (Dec 27, 2009)

never tried a ham.Id like to see a pic of it.


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 27, 2009)

outdoorsman52 said:


> _My wife got this off the Paula Deen website.  We will be doing this one for New Year's Day_
> 
> Ingredients:
> Brine:
> ...



OH MY


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 28, 2009)

outdoorsman52 said:


> _My wife got this off the Paula Deen website.  We will be doing this one for New Year's Day_
> 
> Ingredients:
> Brine:
> ...


That's the way I'll be trying it then!  Thanks!  I'll post pictures when it's done!


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 28, 2009)

I wonder if you leave the skin on if it becomes like cracklin's?   Hmmmm.......a ham wearing a cracklin' negligee.  Naughty.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Dec 28, 2009)

ambush80 said:


> I wonder if you leave the skin on if it becomes like cracklin's?   Hmmmm.......a ham wearing a cracklin' negligee.  Naughty.


----------



## radams1228 (Dec 28, 2009)

stev said:


> never tried a ham.Id like to see a pic of it.



My brother has done a few, can't remember any of the details about the times and stuff. BUT it will be black and look like it's ruined, but it will be delicious!!!!


----------



## Jack Flynn (Dec 28, 2009)

Use a fresh ham not a smoked one. It should definately be a half ham. I don't think under any circumstances you could get a 18-20 pound whole one done inside.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 29, 2009)

Cant wait to see the ham! Dont forget to cook fish last or in its own oil.


----------



## deputy430 (Dec 30, 2009)

DEEP FRIED HAM.... sounds like BACON to me!!!!!! just a big chunk of it!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, my uncle bought fresh ham, not the salty kind.. I'm not sure how its gonna turn out, but we got two 10lbs ones to figure it out with.

I got 3 chickens injected with.

1.  Creole Butter.

2.  Cajun seasoning with butter.

3.  (my favorite) hot sauce, butter, a dash of vinegar, and cajun seasoning.  It taste like a giant hot wing! 

All have been rubbed down with paprika, cajun seasoning and onion powder.

I'm about to take the hams out of the brine and get them dry and ready to go... Gonna be cold out there, but after getting the turkery fryers fired up, maybe it'll keep us warm..

And I'll end this with...

"Y'all... Watch 'dis!"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Well, my uncle bought fresh ham, not the salty kind.. I'm not sure how its gonna turn out, but we got two 10lbs ones to figure it out with.
> 
> I got 3 chickens injected with.
> 
> ...



Go Delton gooooooooo!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 31, 2009)

should be vewwwwwy interesting to say the least.  Hope it works out fer ya, D!


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 31, 2009)

I wonder if it'd be better to de-bone the ham? Take a long knife,and "core" the ham? I think that's why turkeys cook so fast - they're hollow.


----------



## maker4life (Dec 31, 2009)

I've had deep fried whole loins and they're pretty darn good !


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 31, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> I wonder if it'd be better to de-bone the ham? Take a long knife,and "core" the ham? I think that's why turkeys cook so fast - they're hollow.



Thats exactly what i was thinking also.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2009)

I found a recipe in one of my books for a deep fried fresh boston butt. 8 minutes per pound in 350 degree peanut oil. 

I personally, have never tried it or witnessed this though..


----------



## blues brother (Dec 31, 2009)

I am frying hawg jowls!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 31, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I found a recipe in one of my books for a deep fried fresh boston butt. 8 minutes per pound in 350 degree peanut oil.
> 
> I personally, have never tried it or witnessed this though..



Now you done it Nic....   A new challenge.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 3, 2010)

Handgunner said:


> That's the way I'll be trying it then!  Thanks!  I'll post pictures when it's done!



The pics please!


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 4, 2010)

I haven't had time to post the pics... after frying the chickens and ham friday, I did a low country boil friday night.. Saturday was busy with family, as well as yesterday....

I got pictures, but only a few.. batteries were dying in the camera.  I'll post them tonight!

Turned out good!  It wasn't the prettiest ham, charred on the outside, but it was flavorful and juicy!

Dave, the ham was deboned, and I done exactly like you said.. I ran a long knife down the length of it and then slipped it onto the turkey holder... Cooked it for 7minutes a pound... at 360-375'ish...

Be back later, with some pictures...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 4, 2010)

Handgunner said:


> I haven't had time to post the pics... after frying the chickens and ham friday, I did a low country boil friday night.. Saturday was busy with family, as well as yesterday....
> 
> I got pictures, but only a few.. batteries were dying in the camera.  I'll post them tonight!
> 
> ...



cant wait to see pics.  Next time try to keep it around 325 and hopefully it wont char so much.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Jan 4, 2010)

hurry up and post the pics already... already know I want to try it if I can talk the missus into it (Not supposed to be eating ham, too much potassium)


----------



## K80 (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess tonight is the new tomorrow, cause we all know tomorrow never gets here.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Jan 5, 2010)

me thinks he may have forgotten the pictures


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry y'all.  Here they are.  Now this is the first time I've ever done this, so it didn't turn out the prettiest, but it did taste might good and the "cracklin's" were really good!

Here are the chickens, and the ham... shortly after I pulled it, and then after I cut into it... 

You can tell that the char didn't go too far into it....  BBQ BOSS -- keeping it around 325°, would I need to cook it around 10 minutes a pound?  Or about the same?

Also, this one was a fresh pork ham... Next one is going to be a country ham...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 6, 2010)

Delton i would just go by internal temperature instead of relying on a set time.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Jan 6, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 7, 2010)

Killer bark on the ham! Try beer battered ham fingers.thanks for sharing!


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 8, 2010)

bbqboss said:


> delton i would just go by internal temperature instead of relying on a set time.


160°?


----------

